# How they need to book the WWE/Universal Championship following Wrestlemania



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

OK, with everyone assuming Reigns is injured anyway, give him a few months off and have him forced to vacate the titles.

Have Lesnar be "injured" as well and not be able to appear at Backlash. Or maybe he has some sort of personal issues that prevent him from being there. Either way, he can't make the show. 

This means we will get a new, fresh main event for Backlash.

I would book a tournament to determine the new champion at Backlash.
I would have Cody win the tournament and have the finals be Cody vs Drew McIntyre. 

I would have Corbin and Moss interfere in the match and causing McIntyre to lose, which would allow Cody to win the belt, but also give McIntyre an "out" to avoid having him just lose clean to another babyface. 

So, Cody wins the belts at Backlash, and fulfills him vow to do so, but didn't win clean, and that bothers him, because his father wouldn't have wanted to win the title like that. So, he offers his first title defense to McIntyre, who turns it down, saying that Corbin and Moss would just interfere again. He says that he needs to take care of them first (In a two-on-one HIAC match) but that once he's finished with them, he will gladly take Cody up on his offer.

So Cody decides that he still needs to prove that he deserves to be champion, and that the only way to do that is to beat the former champion. Everyone assumes he's talking about Lesnar, and he probably was, but Bobby Lashley comes out instead. He tells Cody that he was never beaten for the title. He was taken out of the EC match due to an injury before he could ever enter the match. He demands a match at Hell in a Cell, and Cody accepts. 

Cody beats Lashley at Hell in a Cell and the two shake hands, making Lashley a face, and setting up Cody to face a new challenger. Cody says that he still has more people to face before his conscience will allow him to consider himself the true champion, and he makes a challenge to Brock Lesnar to meet him at Money in the Bank. Lesnar returns and accepts the challenge and Cody beats him as well. 

Cody then says that there is one more man that he needs to face and makes a challenge to Roman Reigns for Summerslam. Paul Heyman shows up and announces that Reigns will be 100% in time for Summerslam, but Reigns doesn't show up until a week before the show. Heyman and Cody build up to the matches with promos with there being no physicality until the weelk before, with Reigns making a surprise return on the go home Raw and attacking Cody. 

On the go home smackdown, Cody cuts a promo on the attack, and how he knows Reigns is going to hurt him in their match, but that he knows he can beat Reigns. He also says that he wants to make his father proud, and that he will beat Reigns in one of his father's signature matches, a Texas Death Match (This is basically a Last Man Standing match, but with the count only starting once a fall has been won) I am only making this match as a kinda fuck you to AEW to completely shat on the match by making it into a garbage death match.

Cody beats Reigns, and on the Raw following the show, he cuts a promo on how he has proven that he is the true champion, but that one thing is missing. He says that the belts he is holding are NOT the belt that his eluded his father, and that he dreamed of winning for his father. He unveiled a new title belt, based on the classic WWF world title from the 70's.


----------

